# Thank you everyone



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you everybody for all the kind words and thoughts. My father passed away Dec. 8. 2018 and we became emptynesters so Christmas wasn't what I expected 2019 should be better when I draw my goat.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope you have a terrific 2019!


----------

